# USB WiFi dongle help



## Huckey (May 7, 2011)

My laptop that I have recently installed FreeBSD on has a Broadcom card, so there is no native driver for it. I would have used ndisgen, but couldn't find an XP driver on the internet. I purchased a USB WiFi dongle, but the "Linux" driver it came with was archived on the disk and I couldn't unarchive it. I ended up using ndisgen on the XP one it came with. When I tried using it though, I would *kldload* and my computer would reboot with a kernel mode page fault.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 7, 2011)

What dongle? You may see it show up in dmesg output, then load the driver if it exists, then the hard part, configuring wireless.


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2011)

Huckey said:
			
		

> My laptop that I have recently installed FreeBSD on has a broadcom card, so there is no native driver for it. I would have used ndisgen, but couldnt find an XP driver on the internet. I purchased a usb WiFi dongle, but the "Linux" driver it came with was archived on the disk and I couldn't unarchive it. I ended up using ndisgen on the xp one it came with. When I tried using it though, I would kldload and my computer would reboot with a kernel mode page fault.



bwi(4) and bwn(4) drivers support several Broadcom cards, maybe yours.

The Linux driver will not work with the mystery USB dongle, because FreeBSD is not Linux.  Use
`% pciconf -lv | grep -b3 network`
to identify the Broadcom card, and
`% usbconfig -d ugen1.2 dump_device_desc`
to identify the USB dongle.  Change the ugen1.2 to whatever is assigned by the system when it is connected.


----------

